# Trunk or Treat 2016 ~ Curse of the Good Witch



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

My twin nieces are dressing up as little witches this year for Halloween. My sister signed up for Trunk or Treat in town, Sunday October 30th. 
I have been given the opportunity to decorate her trunk and surrounding area. I've scoured the forum for ideas as well as Pinterest.
I've got a clear vision and I'm running with it - someone on here did an amazing stone fireplace. AMAZING. I decided I'm making a minature stone fireplace for her mini van. While many seem to cower at the sheer size of decorating a larger area, I love it. Everyone knows a fireplace needs a fire and a came across a tutorial on here for fake burning coals. The trade off with this being in a trunk, I used battery operated led's. Easy to light, wasn't able to find twinkling though. 

I have the 2016 lunging witch. It was thought she was too scary for the young kids so I'm using the Snow White old hag witch as a static prop. 
I bought a wicker divider to set on the right side of the vehicle and it's got a neat shelf that runs along the middle. I was inspired by a picture from better Homes that was a metal gate used as a hat rack. Not only am I making that wicker divider my hat rack area, but I'm hanging a sign off the end that says Broom parking - 5 cents. Figures I'd set a few brooms there. 

I'm adding a table to hold a copper cauldron filled with candy for the kids and I'm also making a Halloween gumball witch treat. Kids can have their choice. 

Still up in the air on what to put in fireplace mantel and along one side. I bought the animated cat from target to sit on the left of the fireplace.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This is a totally awesome idea ... all the details that you have put into this is fantastic. You have two lucky little nieces! Cannot wait to see the finished project!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Finished painting tonight. Tomorrow I assemble and start working on the rest of the scene


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The fireplace and coals look awesome but those witch legs are the cat's meow!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I found it here 
http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/gallery/photo/2596693?&si=Witch+doily+

It's a little bit of labor. If you want, it's easier for me to punch out the legs and mail them to you. 
I had a custom made stamper made after I realized she used the big note stamp and then cut it in half for the skirt and then cut each foot out of another punch.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I put together a summary board to keep me straight. I'm making 200.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I was able to get both stamped used on etsy. The halloween street $5 and the label punch $6.50. She used the sizzix one note. I didn't want to spent $50+ on that stamp. Since I was already in for in, I had a custom cutter stamp made for me from custom shape pros. I went with the double bouble .50 gumballs. The box of fun was $60 shipped. These gumballs fit in the 1" x 8" cellophane bags. I know some people use the 1" balls. but proportionately the .50 is ok for look and the budget.
Sorting them took about 2 hours with cotton gloves in a closed room. you'd think you'd get an even distribution of colors, well i did anyhow. I was only able to make about 125 of the original color scheme, orange green and purple. Once I ran out of purple, i did candy corn colors. Once I can out of Orange I did red, white, until i ran out of white. I sure to have alot of punk *** yellow. Not sure what to do left over gumballs. I have to think i have 4,000 left of blue, pink and yellow. Baby shower anyone? LOL


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You know Tannasgach.. I could EASILY be persuaded to send you some for the low low price of a frog in wire cage you might still have from 2 parties ago.... LOL ~ just sayin.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

everything is looking great I can not wait to see pics of this all done we do not do this kind of thing here so be cool to see. I know yours will look amazing


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Finished putting together the fireplace tonight - I love how it's coming together. 
Need to find things for the mantle.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Everything looks amazing!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

That is so original Celi!! Bravo...Everything was perfectly executed.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

You know, I could almost get on board with the whole trunk or treat thing if more people took it to this level! That's fantastic! I hope you'll post pictures from the event.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love it!! It looks great and kids are going to love it


----------



## LittleMy (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow. That looks amazing.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

celipops said:


> You know Tannasgach.. I could EASILY be persuaded to send you some for the low low price of a frog in wire cage you might still have from 2 parties ago.... LOL ~ just sayin.....


Haha, he's become quite the celebrity. Hilda always tells me that frog in the cage inspired her to do start a Dead & Breakfast theme; of course, she knocked it out of the park with her talent and creativity. Thanks for the offer but I'm no longer having witch's parties, (I'm doing "Monsters of Legend" now). That frog is still caged though and sitting on my porch in a witch scene. They're beginning to spawn - Michael's was selling them this year.

After seeing all the work and expense you put into those treats, it makes me appreciate them all the more. They really are adorable, great job!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone sent me a frog this week - not sure how to cage him yet- stay tuned! Hilda's like that, I think it was her fireplace that inspired me. She's very talented and has an eye for detail. I finished the candy last night. 10 hours to make 225 witch favors. Lots of work. Around midnight, my husband came into the craft explosion and said "why aren't we giving out store bought candy like everyone else?" I said because "we" are not like everyone else. Can you help me with this, I've seemed to hot glue my fingers together. Lol


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Just started a mock set up and I love what I see Thought I'd share


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

Brilliant scene setting. Great theming, lots of great little details! Great work. I hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy to say that I won the $250 prize for best car ❤


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's some pictures of the other cars around me


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Those are epic and cool - looks like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Of course you did!!!! It's amazing!!!



celipops said:


> happy to say that i won the $250 prize for best car ❤


----------

